# ساعات ولاا اروع



## sbroona (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

 متوفر ساعات رولكس درجه اولى .. طبق الاصل 100% ...

 فرصه للتاجرات والتجار .. اوحتى للي حاب يقتني من رولكس اكثر من موديل ... 

 اقل طلب هو 6 حبات .. 

 متوفر عده الوان وحجمين من كل موديل الحجم الرجالي الكبير والحجم النسائي الصغير 


 انا في الدمام محلي في مجمع باب رزق جميل - حي مدينة العمال _ للي حاب يشوفهم على الطبيعه . اويشتري بالطريقه التقليديه ( سلم واستلم ) 

 لكن يرجى الاتصال قبل الحضور للمحل .. او اشعاري برساله عالجوال 
 
 اوقات الدوام من 4 عصرا وحتى 9 ونصف مساء 

 اما خارج الدمام عن طريق تحويل المبلغ الى حسابي في اي بنك 

  والشحن على المشتري في جميع المناطق مع الشركه الي يفضل يتعامل معها
 
 رقم الجوال
 
 0569749355
 
 هذه الصور 









 





 





 




 





 
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ساعات ولاا اروع*

مااشاااء الله حلوهـ


بالتووفيق ياارب


----------



## sbroona (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ساعات ولاا اروع*



جوو الرياض قال:


> مااشاااء الله حلوهـ
> 
> 
> بالتووفيق ياارب




الجميع ان شاء الله جوو:smile:​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ساعات ولاا اروع*

بالتووووفيق اختي


----------



## sbroona (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ساعات ولاا اروع*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> بالتووووفيق اختي




الجميع ان شاء الله عيوني
​


----------

